# Nat Sherman Host Hobart Cigar Review - The sweetness



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I could have asked for a bit more flavor, but the sweetness makes up for what the cigar is lacking. I like this alot, except for the bitter back end.

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host Hobart Cigar Review - The sweetness


----------

